# Singles Monthly Homesteading Thread- September



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Dove season opens today. I'm going to a dove hunt today but I'm not going to hunt just to socialize with friends. I'm taking my 4 wheeler to ride a bit. Should be fun!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

There will be nothing going on here today except studying. Did a practice exam and ~~shaking head~~ I need to go over quite a bit (mostly the stuff that goes on in a hospital setting that I don't do in retail) and math. I really need to go over the math formulas again. And again. And again. Arggghh :grit:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Oh Tommyice!! I hope you ace it!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I hope so too. If you see me here too much, please yell at me to get back to work. LOL


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

sorted and graded tater harvest and put up for fall/winter consumption.measured out a bit over 3 bushels.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Wild goose hunting season now. I have enough domestic fowl
May may shoot a couple young out of the local flock.
Still lots of work ahead fixing and making more bird pen 
space for layers and game birds. Dozen or more big ducks
to process made easier now that plucker is working again.

Prime time before frost to harvest edible mushrooms....
Chanterelles and boletes for dehydrating. And cranberries , 
wild plums seem abundant for canning preserves.

Do a bit of gun care, sighting in scopes and sme trail
scouting for big game. Pop a few snowshoe hares for stew.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Sub-Urban Deer-Bay Village,Ohio-3, 10 point bucks (brothers)-It's almost that time of year again!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I've been repairing and moving equipment around here today. After several fits and starts, I finally got the right parts to repair the tedder. Hooked the flail mower up on the tractor, but didn't mow anything with it today. I hope to clear the edges of the hay fields with it at some point this week. We're stuck in a rut of very humid weather with good chances for afternoon showers every day, not good weather for haying. We really don't have to harvest again, but I've had good luck selling square bales to the horse people after Christmas. It can (and has) brought in enough revenue to pay for fertilizing the fields...and fertilizer is way expensive these days. 

Be careful at the dove shoot Tambo. I've known several people in the last few years who got popped by a young or old, but inexperienced shooter.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

went looking through the end of season brambles i call a garden...thinking it was all over except a mater here and there and look what i pulled from the trash heap of a garden....lol...salsa tomorrow




some of the larger bellpeppers i have grown.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Speaking of doves, we have had ring necks move into our area in the last few years. They sound like they are being strangled. LOL they are breeding and populating our town well. I still love our native doves and their cooing in the evenings.

Love that harvest elk. My masters are coming on. Hope having them in my greenhouse will help them ripen. Didn't you grow purple matters? I did and think they are ripe, but still half of each is green. Son says they look like a bruise. LOL


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i grew the purple Cherokee a couple years ago....i think i am going back to growing a few.....with this nuclear sun/climate change we got going on i am going to diversify in garden more.

these yellow antiques are going to keep me in maters till frost it looks like.they are blooming and setting fruit.they are over 6ft now...lol


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

went out today to clean up my garden a bit. we have drizzle and it's a little cooler for working. still lots of flowers left. I had a rose that my friend Lisa gave me on one of her rounds . I never did see any buds on it. thought it was dead. it has 4 roses blooming today and more to come. and what a marvelous fragrance. ~Georgia.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

processed the maters..made about 2.5 gallon each of yellow and red.i kept separate to see how they do. this afternoon i will be smoking all those peppers in my smoker to make this salsa session smoked flavor...should be interesting taste.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

August was a month of things breaking and me fixing (or paying to have fixed), so I hope that's behind me now and September brings fewer challenges. On the bright side, there's a new pressure tank on the well, a broken post on the barn is repaired, new piglets are on the ground, some previously-unseen trees that came down in the ice storm last February are bucked up and now seasoning to burn next year.

The propane tank is topped up, wood stacked, hay in the barn. Pears and apples are starting to come in and I've got enough blackberries in the freezer to make smoothies till the middle of this century. All that's really left to do is the canning and dehydrating. I'll try to knock out the fruit this week and can up tomatoes after.

I'm engaged in a test of wills with a flock of wild turkeys who are as enamored with my fruit as I am. That's all I'm gonna say about that.

I'm feeling ready for winter.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Turkey jerky.. yum. I still more wood so will call my wood guy thus week. Went to town and got several jobs done for my mother plus got her shopping done. Did a big grocery shopping for myself. So while I didn't get much done at home I did otherwise. But if feels like I really didn't gave any days off. Oh well such is life.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Mowed, mowed, mowed


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Built a few more raised beds, got some more fence "posts" (12 ft, 4x4's) in. Starting a firewood shed and got the Automatic waterer for the ducks set up. Harvested the cherries from the cherry orchard (first good harvest!). HArvesting the Apples and Honey soon.

Loads more, but finally getting things done!!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

M parents garden at the cottage. They got the place all set up and feeling homey just in time to finally get an offer after they'd given up on selling it and moved up there.










Getting in one last fishing trip before we start moving them back. At least I did a good job of filling the freezer with walleye and crappie. Since friends have given me their salmon and white bass catches as well, I'll be set for a while.










Back home, I've been keeping busy in the garden. I've already pulled out the cauliflower, zucchini, and the first few tomato plants. Spaghetti and pizza sauce have come out of the canner.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

overlook the messy jars...i need to wipe off lime and i had a jar explode in canner while processing...what a mess....and dont dare bring up i used...ahhhh...used lids...roflmao...dont tell the canning snobs or the food police.....

16 jars salsa
27jars of taters

i bought taters awhile back and cant stand to see them go to bad...so i canned them up.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

tambo said:


> Mowed, mowed, mowed


Ha ha...LOL


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

its about to be on now....erase a board in kitchen i cant wait to get the fat tipped colored pens this week for it...i just hope i can control myself and stay on the board...roflmao


i just bet theres a federal law saying you cant draw on your own wallpaper...snort...:bouncy: :clap: :smack :nana:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I hit some local back roads today. I fished a little bit and caught 2 small ones, nothing picture worthy.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Always love to see your canning bounty, Elkie. (psst...I've been known to use lids over too, shhh). Sorry about the blowout, what a mess! I can't stand for potatoes to go to waste either, so if I think I'm not going to use them in time I'll can them up, even if it's only 4-5 jars' worth. I guess I really should get a camera so I can post pictures too, but I just never liked taking them or being in them, lol. I sure enjoy everyone else's though! 

I bought a bag of potatos a couple of weeks ago at Target. I was looking for a few single big bakers and came across a 15-pound bag of huge bakers for around $4. They weigh a little over a pound apiece. Those are the BEST bakers I've had in a long time! They get a nice crispy skin (rubbed with bacon grease and sprinkled with sea salt before baking) and are so fluffy on the inside with a good robust flavor. Someone tell me how I can grow my own like that??

Try to control yourself Elk! I can just see you giggling like a kid as you scribble wildly all over the walls, ROFL! I know what you mean though, I still get excited over new "school supplies" every fall.  And a new erase board, that's even better, you can just keep using it over and over again! I've been meaning to get one of those myself.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

got crazy and replanted beets and then tillered up another strip and planted siberian kale.....its aint over yet....lol....i just cant keep from gardening till i am shoveling snow...roflmao

planted a few alaskan sugar peas too....lol


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

same here i'll keep at it until the snow comes. transplanted a few trees today. painted my fence that is camouflaging the gas vent. planted a few ornamental kale. filled up some more holes with cement. I probably filled holes that are supposed to be left open for water but so paranoid about something else getting in the walls. guess we got rid of the last one. no smell or anything. 

easy to tell fall is coming. closed up most of the windows tonight. haven't turned on the furnace yet but I know it wont be long. just walked out to check everything before I give up for the night and needed a jacket. likely be single digit before morning~Georgia.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I hatched one chick this season. These two hens shared a nest this Spring, and only hatched this little white chick. One chick hatched, and they got off the nest to follow it around. None of the other eggs in the clutch hatched. They got off it too soon. They really tend to that one little baby!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I canned the last of my green beans. Pulled the plants to the chooks. Made pear jam and am cooking down some more for pear butter. Smells wonderful. Picked grapes and steamed. Will strain and can the juice tomorrow. Still need to do my corn. Getting to being with canning. Maybe. LOL


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Six more jars of pear preserves. I only got six jars of grape juice. They shrink down so much. I strained it twice and I still have pulp. :hrm: While I don't mind some pulp my son who would live on this juice doesn't. Hmmm maybe that's a good thing. 

AND grated zukes and made two loaves of bread. Sampled it and it's good. Have a lunch time potluck tomorrow so I'll take one loaf, leaves one for home. Who know's might make more tonight after dinner.

Unfortunately I still haven't processed my corn. I've been eating it but alas it's still sitting on my front porch waiting. Better go cover the squash. Going to have another frosty night.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

trying to get a little painting done today. started at the upstairs bathroom. I could never stand this color but the previous owners had left a full can and I painted it again last year not wanting to waste a can of paint. got it finished one rough coat. I like it. so much brighter. i'll get at the other coat next week. put my pics back so they wouldn't get broken.

I painted part of the kitchen too and it's going to be much better white. got to get at some gardening now while the weather is holding. ~Georgia.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I hate hate hate to paint. Guess what I need to do, paint. Both inside and outside projects. Even have the paint bought. Alas, someday.

Have I mentioned how much I hate to paint? LOL

Yours looks nice Georgia. Wanna come paint for me? Probably could keep you busy for awhile.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

too much of my own to do Echo. I will be at this all winter. I plan to paint every room. already painted the exterior windows and doors, repaired and painted retaining wall, deck,steps etc. I don't mind painting at all. ever since I was a little girl dad had me painting. I started with whitewashing the fences and inside of the barn. by that time my older brothers were off to university and there was only me old enough to help. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I haven't got anything to come up in the straw bales or live in them either. I did get some peas to come up in the barrel. Trimmed some more trees. The bag worms are awful this year. They have eaten all the leaves off my persimmon tree. I trimmed the others out of my pear trees.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Aren't they creepy? I'm not normally squishy about cats but there are just so many of them wriggling around. Yuck.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Yes they are. I was using my handy dandy saw and one of the limbs fell across my back. Good thing no one could see me from the road because I was doing the heebie jeebie dance trying to make sure none were on me!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

found a couple morning glories growing up the chimney this morning. haven't been able to grow them since I bought this place. I thought I planted heavenly blue but no matter i'll take them.

didn't get back to give my bathroom the top coat. the temp. is gone way up and it's too hot to paint inside where the sun is beating down on the bathroom window. 

went outside and painted 2 pumpkins. one is sage green and the other pale pink. got a few more things to do with them. yes I know I hardly ever leave a pumpkin the way it's supposed to be. spent some time today watching the little boy next door running his remote control hummer up and down the street. can that ever go! I did make up the dough for choc. chip cookies but didn't get around to baking them once I saw the hummer fly past the window. at first I thought it was a drone because I didn't see Michael. well only for a moment. ~Georgia.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

It's cooled off here and the tomatoes were pulled today. My late planted corn is coming in now...this was the first ear of Rainbow Sweet Inca.










Brought in a portion of the grapes today and started juicing. I'll get some juice and jelly canned up soon.










And as the growing season winds down, I'm starting to focus on exercise...that's a good place to spend the hours I'm getting back. One of the things I've been doing to make it fun is geocaching.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

tambo said:


> Yes they are. I was using my handy dandy saw and one of the limbs fell across my back. Good thing no one could see me from the road because I was doing the heebie jeebie dance trying to make sure none were on me!!


A few years ago we had a epidemic of Pandora Moths come through. They fly and lay eggs the first year and the next is the cat. The cats are about 4 inches long. We had a fire one night and as the fire crews were digging line they started to get pelted with these cats falling out of the trees and falling down their collars etc. Scared the crud out of them and brought the fire line work to a stop for a bit. I laughed so hard when the crews came in to tell me about it that night... LOL


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not getting much accomplished today. been my worst day for painting. did part of the second coat on the bathroom walls but had to give it up. got paint everywhere. even in my hair.decorated one of my pumpkins. looks white in the pic. but is a lovely sage green. fried some haddock and ate 3 pieces. doing nothing the rest of the day. hopefully I can start fresh tomorrow and will be more productive.

I feel a dread on me today.mother use to call it a forerunner . like somethings going to happen to a loved one . I think that's why I can't settle down to any one thing today . I have tried several things and gave it up. maybe I'm going to kick the bucket myself. if I don't turn up for several days you know what happened.~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Echoesechos said:


> A few years ago we had a epidemic of Pandora Moths come through. They fly and lay eggs the first year and the next is the cat. The cats are about 4 inches long. We had a fire one night and as the fire crews were digging line they started to get pelted with these cats falling out of the trees and *falling down their collars *etc. Scared the crud out of them and brought the fire line work to a stop for a bit. I laughed so hard when the crews came in to tell me about it that night... LOL


I would've been getting naked!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Worked on my ******* smoker. This thing believe it or not has got me over some hard days. When I couldn't get my mind to settle, I would work on this thing measuring and cutting. It's not much but it was therapeutic. I think it may work I don't know we will see.

I have that dutch oven sitting on a trivet. I have a grate in the bottom of it. The DO had a crack in the bottom. I was going to open it up a little and knocked a hole in it. There for a moment I thought the CI God would strike me down!! Lol

I'm not going to be able to make a big fire because of the wood on the inside.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i really dig that smoker....its going to work out great and you should be able to get a good 'cold smoke' going.cant wait to see/hear how it works.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Just pictures of the critters.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes Tambo can't wait to see the goodies that come out of that smoker!

And those CI Gods wouldn't be mad at you--they would grateful that you are extending the life of that dutch oven in a new way 

Finally got the electronics recycle stuff together and took it to the "dump." Those items can't be picked up with our regular trash pickup so you have to bring them to the DPW yard for recycling. I'm now that much closer to getting the storeroom cleaned out. Next up is cardboard/papers/books but those can go to the curbside recycling. 

Funny how a bunch of us got bit by the "cleanout bug."


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Tommyice said:


> Yes Tambo can't wait to see the goodies that come out of that smoker!
> 
> And those CI Gods wouldn't be mad at you--they would grateful that you are extending the life of that dutch oven in a new way
> 
> ...


Does collecting boxes count as being hit by the bug? LOL I want to change my spare room around with the sewing room. Bigger brighter spot for my sewing area. So far I've gathered boxes. Well and got rid of lots of stuff out of the spare bedroom.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I visited the local Outdoor Supplier this past weekend with my Brother. I picked up some shotgun shells, braided fishing line, and some new hooks . They have a lot of taxidermy displayed, so I took a few pic's, to share with You:


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

finished painting my upstairs bathroom today. went out to the garden and found quite a few tomatoes I wasn't aware was out there. they didn't turn out too bad after all. made a sandwich with tomato and some free range chicken. it was either very good or I was hungry. no comparison to the store bought. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

preparing the garden for winter today .cleaning up all the old weeds etc. putting up a few autumn decorations. while I was rooting around I found a few pics I meant to hang in the stairway. the carving is one I bought from Furholler here on HT. haven't got the boot and cup framed yet. still in their plastic sleeves after 4 or 5 years. I could take it around the corner to the framing studio and probably pay a fortune. likely I will just try to get 2 frames at VV and paint them. ~Georgia.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I am painting my kitchen, and preparing my sheep for breding season, I have a feeling its going to be cold in Texas this year...so I dragging out water heaters, stocking up on hay, replaceing heat lamps, but what was I thinking when I decided to paint my kitchen!!!....LOL


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I started painting mine too Fowler. I have a spot about 2ft by 3ft finished . then I gave it up and started autumn decorating. too much on the go. I might finish mine by Christmas. ~Georgia.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

newfieannie said:


> I started painting mine too Fowler. I have a spot about 2ft by 3ft finished . then I gave it up and started autumn decorating. too much on the go. I might finish mine by Christmas. ~Georgia.


 Hahahahaha ...same here Georgia!!. :happy2:


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I think I might be done canning. Have dehydrating left but don't think I have any canning. Finished my corn yesterday.

One of my canning shelves.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Very nice!!!^^^^


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I am going to a tractor show this Morning. I went there yesterday, just to walk around and watch everyone set up-the show starts today. Many of my friends/neighbors will be there-the show runs all weekend, it's huge! I enjoy the giant flea market, over 500 vendors! I took 50 pictures yesterday, will post more this weekend*-Have a great day everyone*


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

Twp.Tom said:


> I visited the local Outdoor Supplier this past weekend with my Brother. I picked up some shotgun shells, braided fishing line, and some new hooks . They have a lot of taxidermy displayed, so I took a few pic's, to share with You:


I took my daughters to a Bass Pro in Denver when they were little. They told all the kids at school that I took them to the "DEAD ZOO!"


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Great pics Tom. Hope you can share more.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

hawgsquatch said:


> I took my daughters to a Bass Pro in Denver when they were little. They told all the kids at school that I took them to the "DEAD ZOO!"


That is hilarious!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I wish I had the little tractor in the first picture.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

This weekend, I'll be making my first batch of venison jerky. I also have a yearning to make some jelly lol. I got lucky at the salvage grocery store yesterday and scored Bell pectin, salsa seasoning and pickle seasoning 10 for a dollar. 




Mean people suck.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

love those old tractors. that's just for looking at is it Tom? what we have every summer out in the country is a tractor pull. I sure enjoy that.these antique tractors pulled weights and they keep adding to it. all of the farmers around would bring in their antique tractors and compete. they have been friends for 60 years or more. what fun for everyone. ~Georgia


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Echoesechos said:


> I think I might be done canning. Have dehydrating left but don't think I have any canning. Finished my corn yesterday.
> 
> One of my canning shelves.


Absolutely beautiful, Echoes! The only thing I'd suggest is attaching some kind of lip or other containment contraption to the outside of those shelves. If Cascadia lets go (and it very well could, about any time), all your hard work would be for naught. And that's way too much gorgeous food and hard work to end up in a muddled, shardy mess at the bottom of your open cabinet! (What can I say? I lived a long time in California...)


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I am so sick of canning tomatoes. Fifty quarts put up... I'm in the home stretch.

Next come the apples...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raeven said:


> I am so sick of canning tomatoes. Fifty quarts put up... I'm in the home stretch.
> 
> Next come the apples...



what no pictures......:hammer:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, my pantry isn't nearly so tidy as Echoes' is. It'd be like showing off my dirty laundry or something!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raeven said:


> LOL, my pantry isn't nearly so tidy as Echoes' is. It's be like showing off my dirty laundry or something!!



we can blow the dust bunnies away...i got plenty too.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Mocha helping me with the beans


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Raeven said:


> LOL, my pantry isn't nearly so tidy as Echoes' is. It'd be like showing off my dirty laundry or something!!


Oh heck Rae, don't be a stick in the mud, take a walk on the wild side...:sing: 
Dang! That was kinda like a mixed metaphor. ROFL

[YOUTUBE]MNC4FHR4XLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Raeven said:


> LOL, my pantry isn't nearly so tidy as Echoes' is. It'd be like showing off my dirty laundry or something!!


I take selective pictures. LOL the built in pantry behind the open one my son "rearranged" for me. Yee God's it's a mess. He's 6.6" so when he organized he could see the fronts and read everything. Consequently I have to turn and push things to see. I'm not short either. Can't blame his heart but man I need to fix that pantry and soon. Some days I worry when I open the doors. Cascading looks like it has hit there already.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Juiced crab apples for jelly and picked greenbeans. I went to look at a deer farm I leased this year. I can't wait, it's going to be a good season.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I made my jelly today but it didn't set. I followed the instructions to a t. I'm thinking I remember my mom using a spoon to test to see when it was ready. I wished I had remembered that while I was doing it.

Oh well I have syrup for pancakes I guess.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I've got venison jerky coming out of my ears lol. Got about half of it done. I'll finish up the rest over the next couple of days. It turned out really good, if I do say so myself
Cut up and mixed up with the cute and seasonings








On the pan, ready for the oven








Finished product


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you know I have never made jerky. never had it either although I saw some in the supermarket a day or 2 ago. picked it up but didn't buy it. I must ask my son if he does . he hasn't mentioned it. he's gone deer hunting today. he expects to get 2 this year because he bought a musket loader I think he called it and that starts today. ~Georgia.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

The weather finally cooperated and we got the hay baled. The square bales are in the barn, and I hope/plan to get the rounds out of the field today. If I get real ambitious I might even start the equipment maintenance/cleanup, but so far this morning I'm not showing a lot of initiative.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Doesn't look like much but it was a dishpan full. Those are gallon bags vacuumed sealed. Ready for round 2


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

tambo said:


> Doesn't look like much but it was a dishpan full. Those are gallon bags vacuumed sealed. Ready for round 2




I have two seal bag machines. I ALWAYS forget to use them. How do you like them? I need to do something so I remember I have them. Probably would if I could stand to have it on my counter or something.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Echoesechos said:


> I have two seal bag machines. I ALWAYS forget to use them. How do you like them? I need to do something so I remember I have them. Probably would if I could stand to have it on my counter or something.


I have mine on a TV tray beside the freezer. Stays there all the time. I would've canned these if I had had more time. I had to mow you know. :yuck: I cook mine in a pressure cooker so they taste like canned beans anyway.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

tambo said:


> I have mine on a TV tray beside the freezer. Stays there all the time. I would've canned these if I had had more time. I had to mow you know. :yuck: I cook mine in a pressure cooker so they taste like canned beans anyway.


So cooking them in a pressure cooker takes the squeak out? That's what I dislike is the squeakiness of frozen beans. Not sure squeakiness is a word anywhere else but in Echo world but it works. LOL


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I finally got the parts, and I rebuilt the steering box on my Jubilee. I have been a brushhoggin' fool,these past couple of weeks! This is a photo of the back 40-all trimmed up*


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Had the day off. Walked in the woods toting the trusty
pump .22 in case a partridge or bunny showed up.
Picked some fresh batch of chanterelles, puffballs and
porcinis. Baking goose egg almond honey bread and 
getting out some pantry stowaway crabapple/wild cranberry
jelly packed a couple years ago. This is the homesteading
Life!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Echoesechos said:


> So cooking them in a pressure cooker takes the squeak out? That's what I dislike is the squeakiness of frozen beans. Not sure squeakiness is a word anywhere else but in Echo world but it works. LOL


Yes I pressure mine in a pressure cooker if they have been in the freezer. The time charts I looked up said 2 to 3 minutes on high electric PC. I think I do 10 to 15 in my electric and stove top PC.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Was a pretty sunset tonight. Thought I'd share it with you.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

tambo said:


> I made my jelly today but it didn't set. I followed the instructions to a t. I'm thinking I remember my mom using a spoon to test to see when it was ready. I wished I had remembered that while I was doing it.
> 
> Oh well I have syrup for pancakes I guess.


I never did have much luck with the spoon test. Here's something you can do that works pretty well. Use a candy thermometer and heat your mixture to 220F exactly, assuming you are at 1,000 elevation or less. Perfect every time, with or without pectin (I don't use it, myself).

Hope this helps, tambo!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Raeven said:


> I never did have much luck with the spoon test. Here's something you can do that works pretty well. Use a candy thermometer and heat your mixture to 220F exactly, assuming you are at 1,000 elevation or less. Perfect every time, with or without pectin (I don't use it, myself).
> 
> Hope this helps, tambo!


Thanks Raeven!!


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

My second round of tomato plants are nice and stalwart looking. I managed to save one really nice kale plant for seed next year since they are biennial.

Looking for a place with a yard, as this patio thing is driving me nuts!

Loving everyone's photos of what they are doing at their places!

~ST


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Got back from vacation up at the cabin. Cleaned but didn't close it--dad's going to go back up in a week or two with one the cousins to visit my brother and close it up then. 

Went over to my brother's place and did some gleaning in his garden. When I asked what my "limit" was, he replied anything but a lot of the bell peppers. He and his wife are taking care of them this weekend. So I came home like a migrant field hand. LOL

The box in the back is loaded with onions (white, yellow and red), three pie pumpkins, the box to the left is peppers (banana, cherry and yes I took a few bells--shhhh he'll never know). Under the peppers is 6 small eggplants. The next box is plum tomatoes and the flat is beefsteak tomatoes and a baggie with 3 cayenne peppers and a handful of chilis. 

Wasn't planning on doing any canning but things change. Tomorrow I have to take care of the tomatoes first--salsa and sauce. The eggplants will be sliced, breaded and fake fried (baked) and maybe also made into some moussaka for the freezer.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

The veggies look great*- what sparked my interest was the switch lantern?^^^(is that what it is?)


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Went fishing all day on lake Erie, with my Friends-we had to work to get just 50 yellow perch. Caught about 100 white bass-Northeast wind -will try again today*


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Twp.Tom said:


> The veggies look great*- what sparked my interest was the switch lantern?^^^(is that what it is?)


It is Tom. Dad's a train fanatic and collects all things railroad. Only thing he won't collect is Lionel trains--he doesn't like those. Got a pair of air horns off of an engine that derailed near here that have my name on them--they were made by the Leslie Company. LOL

The lantern was brought over to my brothers so they could sand blast the old paint off. His winter project now is dremeling the rest off and restoring it.

P.S. Really dig that lighthouse pic--I'm a lighthouse fan!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Well I did get my salsa done--8 jars just like the recipe said  No broken jars but I did have one that didn't seal. Looks like I'm having some tacos this week. LOL

I'll be doing the sauce tomorrow morning and making it for the freezer. I'll probably grind them up tonight and pop in the fridge. There's really not enough tomatoes left to make a canning batch. Works for me either way. 

Dad was tackling the banana peppers. He got them all sliced and ready for cooking with some sliced onions and olive oil. They'll be going in the freezer for sausage-pepper heroes. Went next door for lunch with him and as we're talking about what to do with the peppers, he absentmindedly rubbed his eyes. Cried like a girl till he got them good and flushed with cold water. And those banana peppers are mild. Guess he won't make fun of me anymore when he sees me prepare peppers--I suit up like I'm dealing with Ebola. LMAO.

Only two other things on my to-do list for today (I'm technically still on vacation ya know  )--gonna color my hair and work on this weeks "menus" (makes the diet so much easier).


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Here is a better picture of the Lorain Lighthouse for You Leslie*- I really like them too*. The local port Authority try's to keep it maintained. We pass it on the way out of the Black River, on our way out into the Lake* We went again today(Perch Fishin*) We did not limit out- but we have had two fantastic days on the Lake with my buddies* I feel so fortunate just to have a spot on the boat* The last picture is the View from 7 miles out. I have been cleaning fish out in the driveway the last couple nights-I have a nice stash put up so far*


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

My photos are of the major success in my patio garden this year - my flowers and Kale  And a slinky helper that I scared right off the fence and into the palm fronds.

I spent part of the day digging tropical vines out of the new gutters (fusses at landlord's choice of lawn care peeps) since the micro-haus flooded again last night due to five inches of rain in the last two days. Just in time too, since we got another two inches today. A 107 degree heat index does not feel like Fall to me 

Tallest flower so far, comes up to my nose!








Slinky garden pal








Some Zinnias for Georgia








The cardinal vine interloper trying to bloom next to the Pinata roses








Photobombing by tiny insect life horning in on the flowers








Homesteading relevant Lacinto Kale!








And the closest thing to a prince I've seen 'round here. I call him Chilli Willi. He's very laid back 








~ST


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I have photographers envy ST*- Your pictures are always so nice and clear**


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

All of you guys are taking/sharing some amazing pictures.


----------

